# treeworker killed in cincinnati



## treeman45246 (Apr 12, 2005)

http://news.cincinnati.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050412/NEWS01/504130303

I'll see if I hear any more details about this as the week unfolds. Appears to be a struck by incident.


----------



## treeman45246 (Apr 13, 2005)

http://news.cincinnati.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050413/NEWS01/504130402/1056/CINCI

This is the article from today. Scotties Tree Service is a local low bidder, but by no means a fly-by-night operation. The accident occurred while rigging a red (possibly pin) oak. Looks like about an 8-10" branch which swung back into the climber.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 13, 2005)

It's a sad story.
True what they say about most of the fatal accidents happening to more experienced guys.
So he was on the ground and a loose branch fell, or was it dropped by another climber, or what?


----------



## treeman45246 (Apr 13, 2005)

He apparently was struck by the branch he had cut, which hopefully left him not feeling much. He was knocked from his work position and left hanging from his saddle at least 10 feet from the ground. Rescue workers pronounced him dead at the scene. Be extra aware up there.


----------



## jason j ladue (Apr 13, 2005)

dammit! a moment of silence...


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 13, 2005)

????, I wonder if it was a natural rigging point orif a block was used, maybe too much friction on the ground? I wish OSHA would publish an assessment of these things when they do their investigation.


----------



## coffeecraver (Apr 13, 2005)

*Posted on ************ today*

In Illinois:
A 74-year-old Staunton man dies after falling about 35 feet to the ground, while trimming trees.

Macoupin County Coroner Charles Landers says John Hall was trimming a tree in Staunton, Illinois Tuesday afternoon, when the bucket on his cherry picker truck malfunctioned. Landers says the bucket turned, and Hall fell out.

Bystanders called authorities, and Hall was taken to an area hospital where he was pronounced dead of multiple internal injuries.

The coroner's office and Illinois State Police are investigating the accident.


Then in Ohio on the same day:

A Kentucky man trimming trees at a home northeast of Cincinnati, was killed when a tree fell on him.

James Napier was pronounced dead Tuesday at University Hospital in Cincinnati. The 35-year-old was from Dayton in Campbell County and worked for Scottie's and Son Tree Service. He suffered head and neck injuries.

Officials with the Occupational Safety and Health Administration are investigating.


----------



## alanarbor (Apr 14, 2005)

That's a shame, a lanyard and belt would have saved that guy's life.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 14, 2005)

P_woozel said:


> I wish OSHA would publish an assessment of these things when they do their investigation.



As much info as they can make public is released. Look on the OSHA website and search for 0783. Most of what is on the website is a couple of years back.


----------



## Eagle1 (Apr 16, 2005)

maybe too much friction on the ground?


I bet that had alot to do with it. Alot of in tree accidents are caused by to many wraps/thicker rope.

It is better to trash that fence under you than hit hit by your own cut.

Sorry for him and his.


----------

